
Metro: don’t be afraid to dream a little bigger - michael_fine
http://aaronisthinking.com/my-dream-for-metro-apps
======
Mythbusters
What is neat about metro (ooops windows 8 style) apps is that you get the
whole canvas by design to play with. The pattern that controls are out of
sight when you don't need them is really neat.

------
RandallBrown
Does anyone remember the first iPhone apps? They all looked exactly the same.
I think that as time goes on, designers and developers will do some really
cool stuff with Metro, just like they did with iOS.

------
joe_the_user
_But Metro is not to blame... When most people think of Metro, they think of
rectangular boxes, Segoe fonts, and not much else._

Whatever people think of Metro as being _is_ Metro's fault. Metro is the
"design concept" or "design language" and so whatever is communicated as
"being Metro" is exactly Metro's fault.

~~~
majormajor
The point the article was going for (and that I think it made successfully) is
that the concept/language has more possibilities than have been explored in
the two years its been publicly available. So far most third-party apps have
done little more with the ideas than copy how Microsoft has used them so far,
that doesn't mean there's no possibilities to do more.

It reminds me a bit of my first Powerbook running OS X and the slew of poorly-
Aquified 3rd party apps that didn't take real advantages of the differences in
the OS X interface, but just slapped on the pinstripes and gumdrops.

~~~
HarveyKandola
We are a Microsoft ISV and have actually taken some of those concepts and
morphed them to introduce something Metro-esque in a new product release that
is about to RTM.

Got rave reviews @ Microsoft Tech Ed -- would love to show the people on HN
about different UI/UX concepts in biz apps.

~~~
corporalagumbo
Please do that!

------
venomsnake
Can we dream for sideloading unsigned apps for all user that desire it?

------
dinkumthinkum
Metro (yeah I'm not going to stop calling it that, it's annoying), I think is
a mostly a flash in the pan. It will probably be gone in the next consumer OS.
It wouldn't be the first time Microsoft offered some UI "game changer" and
then backed off. In fact ...

It's just so generic boring and not particularly useful. I haven't paid close
attention, but if you look at demos of what Microsoft called Surface back in
2007 for tabletops vs this Metro stuff now, which one is more visually
compelling? Kind of a strange place they went, in my view.

